# Cape Cop Fired After Bar Incident



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Officer Kicked Out Of Bar After Allegedly Groping Waitress _

*SANDWICH, Mass. -- *A police officer has been fired after an incident at a Cape Cod bar.

W. Patrick McBride was kicked out of the Sandwich Taverna bar for allegedly groping a waitress in July.

He was off duty at the time, but returned to the bar the next night while on duty and conducted a surprise inspection.

According to The Cape Cod Times, the town administrator fired McBride after a hearing that included interviews with civilian witnesses and police.

McBride, a detective and 12 year veteran of the Sandwich Police Department, plans to appeal.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

doesnt he have anything else better to do?...honestly


----------

